# About to apply for ACS Skills Assessment



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi All,
I am about to apply for the ACS Skills assessment as a "Software Engineer" (under the ANZSCO code: 261313).
I have more than 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer and I believe I fall under "Group A" for ACS Skills assessment, as per the PASA guidelines mentioned on the ACS website.
Fortunately, I have not changed jobs since the time of employment and hence, I have just one employer to refer to in my application.

The following are the documents I am submitting along with my application. Would you be kind enough to mention if I am missing anything?

Attested photocopies of the following (from a legal entity in my city):
1. Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology - All Marksheets and the Degree Certificate
2. Contract letter of employment with current (and only) employer
3. Salary slips from first month of work till date
4. Passport
5. Awards that have been given to me by my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
6. Income Tax acknowledgements for the past 3 years
7. Salary increment letters from my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
8. Change of Designation / Promotion letters from my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
9. An official company brochure, having details about my current employer and what my employer does

Notarized (by a Civil Notary from the city where I live in currently) copy of the following:
1. A Statuatory Declaration with details about the following:
1. My current Project including my roles, responsibilities in this project
2. My past projects including my roles, responsibilities in these projects
3. Mentioning the fact that I am a full-time, salaried employee since the beginning of my employment
4. Mentioning the working hours per week for a full-time employee in my company (to meet the ACS requirements of a full-time employee)
5. A table showing all my IT related skills (Programming languages I know, Operating Systems I have worked with, Databases I have worked with etc.)


Original copies of the following (not attested because they are letters given by individuals and are in the original form):
1. An up to date resume stating all duties and responsibilities
2. Personal Reference letter from my current manager
3. An official company brochure, having details (like contact details, web page etc.) about my current employer and what my employer does

A summary letter which explains all the documents above (some sort of an index and a letter which explains, in a summary, about what all these documents are)


Thanks for your help,
Zeiger


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

zeiger said:


> Hi All,
> I am about to apply for the ACS Skills assessment as a "Software Engineer" (under the ANZSCO code: 261313).
> I have more than 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer and I believe I fall under "Group A" for ACS Skills assessment, as per the PASA guidelines mentioned on the ACS website.
> Fortunately, I have not changed jobs since the time of employment and hence, I have just one employer to refer to in my application.
> ...



bump


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

zeiger said:


> Hi All,
> I am about to apply for the ACS Skills assessment as a "Software Engineer" (under the ANZSCO code: 261313).
> I have more than 3 years of work experience as a Software Engineer and I believe I fall under "Group A" for ACS Skills assessment, as per the PASA guidelines mentioned on the ACS website.
> Fortunately, I have not changed jobs since the time of employment and hence, I have just one employer to refer to in my application.
> ...


what about the the application status? is it positive?


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

aditya24jan said:


> what about the the application status? is it positive?


In Process now.
Applied in the first week of November.


----------



## naeemqureshi86 (Jan 18, 2011)

hi,

Zeiger...did you receive a response from them???


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Goood Luck Zeiger, you should receive your response in a few days..


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Goood Luck Zeiger, you should receive your response in a few days..


Still In Process


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

Any news? Can you share with us a background/overview of your duties and responsibilities that you included in your ACS application?


Best of luck to you!


Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all,
Sorry was off the internet for a while. Yes I got a positive skills assessment in March 

I will update the thread with my anonymous stat dec later.


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

That's good news! Congratulations! 

So kind of you to share your stat dec! 

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## Indiradevi123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all, IAm new to the forum. Have enrolled for IELTS Dec 12 th 2015 and before which would like to get the expertise advise from all you here . I have 8 years of experience with investment banking and my code falls under CSOL list but when Iam trying to fill ACs the code doesn't not show up from drop down menu, 
2. Do I need to show pay slips all these months I work for different organisation of bank statement should be sufficient
Appreciate your help


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't bump up older threads (2011) m8!!
What's the code you are applying for? Is yours an ICT (IT and computer related) occupation?
For the documentation, refer to the ACS guide. This is what it says - 

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting 
evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
 Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
 Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
 Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates


----------



## Indiradevi123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok ??As I said Iam new to this forum and my mobile app is not so user friendly to show up options for starting new threads !!!!!
And when Iam trying to delete post now it's not allowing me 

There is a way to say things


----------

